# 90g tank stocking



## konenn (Sep 18, 2007)

:help:​
Sorry if this has already been asked, but im getting a 90g aquarium in a few months and had some questions about compatability. Would some of these fish fit/get along in the tank: Severum, Red Blood Parrot, Firemouth, Jewel Cichlid, Jack Dempsey, and some cory's. Or some others that could possibly work.

I'm pretty sure the Dempsey wouldnt work, I hear they aren't the nicest fish :-( . The jewel is African, but i read that they are best kept with CA and SA cichlids, so im not sure if they would work  I know the cory's arent cichlids but i read somewhere they could be kept with certain ones, but im not sure how true this is :shock: I'm really hoping the first three could go together, their my favorites  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, I want the best for my fish :fish: Not sure when I'll be able to post again  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

The dempsey should be fine. Ive got one in my 100g sa/ca tank, and hes not even dominant, with 2 severums, and oscar, and an eartheater as tankmates.
The Firemouth would definately work, a parrot would work, but DO NOT get a painted one. Severums would be great also, one of my favorite fish. With the dempsey/severums, etc. Please dont do cory catfish. If the cichlids try to eat them, which will happen once they are bi enough, the spines from the corys back will get lodged in the cichlids mouth, sometimes even ripping its jaw open. This can result in the death of both fish.

And yes, the first three would go well together. 2 firemouths, a parrot, and a severum would be a nice happy tank


----------



## konenn (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the help Gourami Swami  I'm really happy most of them can work. Never knew that could happen with the cory's :shock: I'll be sure not to get them. Can't wait to get the tank up and running :mrgreen:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Pictus catfish could be a replacement... or raphael catfish


----------



## konenn (Sep 18, 2007)

I really like the Raphael Catfish :mrgreen: Would the cichlids bite it, or is it too big? The pictures show them with spike things on the side, so would that be a problem? 

Also I was wondering what would be the best substrate to use  I read somewhere that the firemouths like to "dig" in sand, but im not sure if gravel would be better?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Do gravel IMO. I did sand and its nothing but a pain in the butt to clean. Plus, the fish will like gravel just as well.

and also, I have a raphael catfish in my tank. Nobody bites him, but then again i see him once a month. Raphs like to hide, only coming out at night. Its rare to see one out at all. I would go with the pictus, but be warned, when the dempsey gets larger it would be possible for it to eat it. Now, ive kept 4" pictus' with a 10" oscar with no troubles, but every fish is unique and it may eventually become a problem.


----------



## konenn (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks again Gourami Swami  Guess i wont get a catfish :fish:


----------

